# Starting injections next weekend



## Kellyxx (May 30, 2011)

Hi all
I am starting my injections on the weekend and just wondering if anyone is at the same stage.
It's our first time.....taking it all in my stride at the moment.


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm not starting treatment yet hopefully march or April for us once dh has completed his sperm donations 
Good luck and hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi I am starting mine on the 20th, so am a couple of weeks behind you! It's our first time too. I'd like to say I'm taking it in my stride  as well, but this weekend I think has probably been worse than the 2ww will be, finding the build-up to starting treatment extremely stressful!   Other days are ok and I've found the hypnotherapy CD's very helpful, so I do recommend those. Good luck, hope all goes well for you


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello All
I'm probably starting next weekend - depending on AF.  It'll be our third fresh IVF cycle so hoping for third time lucky.  Our FET worked briefly in September so hope a few more tweaks to the drugs will do the trick.  
Where is everyone else having their treatment?  We're at CRGW.
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

We will be going to crgw once dh has finished his donations, we r on ivf Wales list but it'll be probably two years before our appt with them  x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Sarah
We've had one cycle with IVF Wales and the consultant told us we didn't have any time to spare and should have our next cycle ASAP.  We were told that would be end Nov but still haven't heard anything.  We really like CRGW so fingers crossed this is our time.
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## Kellyxx (May 30, 2011)

We are with ivf wales. Had just over an 18 month wait after our initial appointment which is what they said it would be. Been impressed with them so far. Xx


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm sure our initial appt will come soon, how long did u wait for that? X


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

We waited about six months for that and then it was two and a half years before our first cycle. It's been 8 months waiting for our second cycle that we were told would be at end November / beginning December. Still waiting for that appointment! 
Sara. xx


----------



## Kellyxx (May 30, 2011)

We had a really long wait for our first appointment but there was some kind of error with my doctors referral not being sent and then not being sent to the right place.
To be honest it's been such a long time getting this far that I can't remember how long it was until my first appointment but it was longer than what we were told was the average. Xx


----------



## KittyKate123 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm with CRGW, just started injections on Tues 7th.
on waiting list with IVF Wales and have been told possible treatment in May. really hoping the treatment with CRGW will work though, not sure I can deal with much more. went to see the councillor this morning just to help a bit with stress levels. will seriously consider adoption if no luck by the end of this year!
fingers and toes crossed for everyone


----------

